# Men with Bunnies



## Becknutt (Mar 27, 2007)

Robert &amp; Floppy in the backyard after work.


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Mar 27, 2007)

Aww, soooo sweet! He'd probably have a fit if he knew you posted that, huh? Mine would. hee hee


----------



## Becknutt (Mar 27, 2007)

Oh yeah. As soon as he saw me take the picture he put the bun down and went back to bbq-ing...

It's just like men with babies. There are never enough pictures. I'mdying to see them, come on everyone I know you have pictures of yourmen cuddling bunnies! Also you few guys out there, get to posting!


----------



## Soulsgirl (Mar 27, 2007)

here is my son:






And my Hubby:


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Mar 27, 2007)

Here's Toby (when he was a baby), giving daddy kisses:






There's another thread like this somewhere, but I can't find it.


----------



## NZminilops (Mar 27, 2007)

Mathew and Annabelle


----------



## stephiemarie78 (Mar 27, 2007)

Ron and Snoopy


----------



## Michaela (Mar 27, 2007)

Hehe I love this thread!!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Mar 27, 2007)

Just wait, I'll have 2 good ones when I get home!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Mar 27, 2007)

As promised. My hubby with both separately...






Look at the love...


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Mar 27, 2007)

Finally found the other link:

http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=16747&amp;forum_id=1&amp;page=1


----------



## Becknutt (Mar 28, 2007)

Aww...these are sooo cute.:colors:


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Mar 28, 2007)

Thanks Becknutt!:elephant:


----------



## ratmom (Mar 28, 2007)

I love these pics, I wish I could get a pic ofmy hubby with wilbur he's always smooching on him LOL. Then again hegives kisses to all our pets


----------



## Darfi (Mar 28, 2007)

This is my best guy friend Chris and my rabbit,Prince (Dwarf Hotot). He is the one who bought my second bunny, my doe,Isis so that Prince can have a friend! It's nice to have like mindedfriends!


----------



## Pipp (Mar 28, 2007)

*Snuggys Mom wrote: *


> Here's Toby (when he was a baby), giving daddy kisses:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:bigtears::rip:Toby


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Mar 29, 2007)

:rainbow::sad:Toby.


----------



## ~Tracey~ (Mar 29, 2007)

AWW they all great pics


----------



## Runestonez (Mar 29, 2007)

Tony with his Daffi girl!


----------



## Darfi (Mar 29, 2007)

This is my recent ex BF Brandon and Prince.Brandon has had the honor of being peed on 2 times in one day by mydear Prince. I however have only had the honor of having a full bladderunloaded on me by my dear Isis once so far during a snuggle.


----------



## Starina (Apr 1, 2007)

My BF when he was little (like 10) with his bunny Miss Sweetpea.







*Don't hold your bunny like this*

~Star~


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Apr 1, 2007)

*Starina wrote: *


> My BF when he was little (like 10) with his bunny Miss Sweetpea.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I agree-don't hold a bun that way. I like his"Masters of the Universe" shirt. Ha ha, mybrotherused to watch that and collect all the stuff which he still has withthe boxes in superb condition.


----------



## Starina (Apr 2, 2007)

I LOVED HeMan. I used to watch it all the time,I had all the figurines. I even dressed up as SheRa for halloween whenI was 4, and this kid dressed as HeMan was in love and followed mearound the whole night. I told my mom, "That boy is bothering me, hewants to hold my hand, and won't leave me alone!"

Miss Sweetpea was a much loved rabbit, even though my BF didn't knowhow to hold her properly. :rollseyesMy BF likes my rabbit,even though he acts like he doesn't. I hear him when I leave the roomtalking to her and have caught him petting her and giving her kisses.:lookaround

~Star~


----------



## FatRabbit (Apr 11, 2007)

Cadbury with my boyfriend Jameson, who likes to tell me, "Cadbury isNOT my rabbit. I will have no part of her!" Yeah right. Example: Lastnight, I was in the other room when I hear, "Do you want a snack? Daddybrought you a snack! Come see what Daddy has for you!"





My brother Lee with Cadbury. They equally groom each other- my mom saysCadbury must think he's a rabbit too. He also "hates" Cadbury butwhenever I bring her to my parents house, he always surprises us bygoing into my room, where there's a dog cage at my door to keep her in,and pets her if he's leaving the house ("bye rabbit") and when he comeshome ("i'm back, rabbit"). He also brings his friends by to see her.("See? I told you. There's a rabbit in my sister's bedroom." ... "Whatdoes it do?" .... Then he lies on the floor and she grooms him, whichusually gets a few "Cooool"s outta those boys!)





Cadbury is in love with my father. She grooms him- his head hair, hisear hair, his beard, she rubs against him like a cat and this reallyannoys me- she will ONLY jump into his lap! He's in love with her, too,though- when I come home for holidays, I'll sit in the front room withthe rest of the family and notice my father has disappeared. When wecall out, he goes "Oh I'm in your room... I don't want her to belonely." He also brings her snacks and lays on the floor rubbing her,while she makes noises like a little powerboat.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Apr 12, 2007)

Fatrabbit Cute pictures of all of the men and thebunny. 
Susan:bunnydance:


----------



## queenadreena (Apr 12, 2007)

this is a pic of my boyfriend and my lil albino bun, Milly.... She likes her hugs, but still favors me ^^


----------



## myLoki (Apr 19, 2007)

This is my dad. He really gets a kick out ofLoki. My family calls him Loquito (sounds like taquito). It means"little crazy one" but it's also a play on his name. 








t and loki


----------



## bunaparte (Apr 20, 2007)

Jack with skidz as a small bun








Note the concentration on his face..."must not drop bunny! Must not drop bunny"


----------



## StlCardinals (Apr 21, 2007)

Do You really live in Bunnyville, Illinois?


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Apr 22, 2007)

*StlCardinals wrote:*


> Do You really live in Bunnyville, Illinois?


No, justa made up name that's cute. Hee Hee.


----------



## StlCardinals (Apr 22, 2007)

The reason I ask is because there is anactuallybunnyville, IL. It is a town nearme. It's a very small town if you blinked you would missit. How funny is that....

Noserubs to all

Carrie &amp; Casper


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Apr 22, 2007)

*StlCardinals wrote:*


> The reason I ask is because there is anactuallybunnyville, IL. It is a town nearme. It's a very small town if you blinked you would missit. How funny is that....
> 
> Noserubs to all
> 
> Carrie &amp; Casper


That is reallyfunny! I really didn't knowthat. You should take a pic of the sign if there is one nexttime you go throught there and post it on here.


----------



## dajeti2 (May 3, 2007)

Guys+Bunnies=2 Cute



All the pics are just so precious.



My husband Dale tries to tell people he's not into the bunnies like Iam.:disgust:Everyday as soon as he gets home from work hegives each bunn an icecube and nose rubs. He gets on the floor withthem, talk baby talk to them, cuddles them, the whole nineyards. A few times I've been able to get pics ofhim showing how "he's not into bunnies" lol.

Daddy and Apollo
















Daddy and Otis






Daddy and Hopi


----------



## jenfur427 (May 3, 2007)

I finally got a couple pics last night of my BF and Miss Vega. He claims that she's only my bunny, but he spoils her like I do.


----------



## Snuggys Mom (May 3, 2007)

AAAAAWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Heart....... is.........melting...........


----------



## JadeIcing (May 3, 2007)

:tears2:That is so sweet.


----------



## Becknutt (May 3, 2007)

They all have to pretend they're not into ourpets. I guess it makes them "macho." Rob is always telling people thatI brought all these animals into our lives...and moments later he isasking me "where is MY cat?" I thought they were mine??? LOL. He makeshis rounds everyday after work also, Bunny gets treats, Dog &amp;cats get pets and love. The funniest thing is HIS cat Biscuit (Was adog in a former life) absolutely has to lick his mustache after workEVERY day. He is the "crazy cat man"


----------



## JadeIcing (May 3, 2007)

Hehe. My husband (also Rob)is the same. He willsay he didn'y want more than one. I say well bun number 2 was yourfriends idea of a housewarming gift. Than I will be like you hear that(list all their names) daddy doesn't want you. Than he gets upsettelling me to stop telling them that.


----------



## Snuggys Mom (May 3, 2007)

My hubby LOVES Snuggy, but doesn't want anyoneto really know it. When I'm not in the room, he'll get downon the floor to try to interact with her (she usually just ignores him,diva that she is). 

He gets upsetwhen he holds Baby and she tries toniphim, but she never does it to me. I think it hurts hisfeelings. Aww....


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (May 3, 2007)

dajeti, those are priceless!


----------



## Becknutt (May 3, 2007)

Haha! I do that too, telling them he doesn't love them anymore. It's so funny. It's in their DNA.


----------



## Spring (May 3, 2007)

Men with bunnies.. match made in heaven! 

:bunnyheart:hearts.

I love these pictures. I think the onlyguy 'closet bunnyhugger' is my older brother. The first rabbit was supposed to be his.Sometimes I do see him talking to Poppy, but goes off when I come intothe rabbit room. When I first got Pebbles and she was a teeny tiny babyeven my dad asked to hold her. He still says 'Saddle up!' when he seesshe's out because she used to look like a little pony when she was ababy.. hehe . And he says they are a waste of money.. psht! :disgust:

Must start spying to see if I can capture them bun-handed! 

:zoro


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (May 3, 2007)

He He, my husband calls me tonight after I get home from work and asks how "his" big boy is, and did I feed him:disgust:.


----------



## dajeti2 (May 4, 2007)

:laugh:They try to be so macho but the bunnshave their numbers. Dale walked in yesterday looks at the bunns andsays "guess what daddy got you, I got pineapple, yes I did" in a littlesing song voice. Took everything thing I had not to burst out laughing.

Let's not forget the hat and new stroller he bought for them. Mr. The Bunnies Are Your Thing


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (May 4, 2007)

Uhhhhaaa. They are bunny people! That's really cute.


----------



## naturestee (May 4, 2007)

Apparently James waits till I'm asleep, thensneaks into the bunny room to feed them treats. Also, the newbook Rabbits: Gentle Hearts, Valiant Spirits came in the mail lastweekend and James stole it from me immediately and started reading allthe stories of rescued bunnies. Not to mention he's the onethat bought Mocha, our first bunny.

He still pretends he doesn't like them. Sometimes. At least he admits that he likes the cats now. 

Here he is with his favorite bunny and his favorite kitty.


----------



## JadeIcing (May 4, 2007)

I will give Rob that he does not deny loving them just didnt want so many.


----------



## JadeIcing (May 4, 2007)

Rob and Ringo











Rob with our former foster Desi.


----------



## tailof2rabbits (May 5, 2007)

reposting from my blog. an old picture. my huband and our princess.






:rofl:


----------



## iluvmybuns (May 6, 2007)

Alex, my boyfriend loving on Pepsi when noones watching...






And now once he's been caught, "Ew get this rabbit away from me" haha, such a tough guy...


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Aug 15, 2007)

My boyfriend Ben with my baby Wash


----------



## girlzilla (Aug 29, 2007)

i don't know what it is, but there is something SO cute and sexy about a big strong man being all loving and snuggly with a beautiful little bun. maybe it's the maternal thing in me. maybe it's because men and bunnies are two of my favourite things remember how in the 90's you could buy those black and white photos of men holding babies? well i think we need to make a calender of all your lovely men with your lovely bunnies! and donate the profits to animal welfare! let's dress the guys up as firemen and police officers and the bunnies can wear little firemen and police outfits too LOL! i can SO picture cute bunnies with little fire helmets on 

my best friend melts my heart, the way he is with my bunny. when he and i lived together, he would change ludo's littler tray and clean his cage most days before i got home from work (without even being asked to!), and he would spend hours patting ludo, digging up patches of grass and bringing them inside for ludo to munch on, making mazes for him out of boxes, giving him frozen water bottles on hot days, giving him toys, etc. he was like ludo's male nanny lol, it was so cute. it was so great watching them together, my two best boys. now whenever i visit my best friend, he always asksif could pleasebring ludo with me lol :hearts:hearts

if any man ever wanted to win me over, all he would need to do is being loving and affectionate towards my bunny ludo. just totally melts me


----------



## girlzilla (Aug 29, 2007)

tundra, your bunny is such a beautiful little boy. and i love his name wash, how did you name him?


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Aug 29, 2007)

Haha, I dont have any pics, but my Dad is OBSESSED with Phinn.

The other day he calls me (from work) asking if I gave him water.

"No Dad, I thought I would just let him de-hydrate" :rollseyes


----------



## girlzilla (Aug 29, 2007)

*Phinnsmommy wrote: *


> The other day he calls me (from work) asking if I gave him water.
> 
> "No Dad, I thought I would just let him de-hydrate" :rollseyes


LOL that's so cute! your dad has a crush on your bun bun. that's just too cool


----------



## Greta (Aug 30, 2007)

These are all wonderful! I want to see more!


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Aug 30, 2007)

*girlzilla wrote: *


> tundra, your bunny is such a beautiful little boy. and i love his name wash, how did you name him?



Yesh, sorry that I missed this for so long :?

Wash is a character from one of my favorite TV shows called Firefly (it's canceled now) and there's a movie called Serenity. When I brought Wash home he just reminded me a lot of the cocky and goofy character.


----------



## desibaba (Aug 30, 2007)

Me 

I thought i was the only nut whos a straight guy who has a rabbit.The girls love him though whenever i bring one over to my place


----------



## girlzilla (Aug 30, 2007)

*tundrakatiebean wrote: *


> Wash is a character from one of my favorite TV shows called Firefly



oh yes, joss whedon's firefly, now i know


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Sep 5, 2007)

This is the sweetest photo! Look at bunny's face looking at him. You can see how much the bunny likes him


----------



## maomaochiu (Oct 5, 2007)

this is Travar with our beloved--maomaochiu



"http://i91.photobucket.com/albums/k293/maomaochiu/100_3656.jpg"


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Oct 5, 2007)

They both have the same happy sleepy look on their face :biggrin2:how cute!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Oct 6, 2007)

This is my son, falling back to sleep with Heidi.She didn't seem to want to sleep, but she laid there with him for quite a while.


----------



## maomaochiu (Oct 6, 2007)

bo b bunny, aren't bunnies good sleeping buddies??? they just soothe the nerves! and heidi looks like maomaochiu's sister!!! how old is she? how much does she weigh??


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Oct 6, 2007)

I would love to have Bo sleep with me! He's so comforting and does help relax me.

Heidi is about 4 mos old from what we know. She's a palomino and we haven't had hr weighed yet - but I'm guessing 5 lbs right now. She's SO strong!


----------



## maherwoman (Oct 6, 2007)

Here's one of Danny giving SweetPea kisses:






She's the first bunny that Danny's really taken a serious loving to...he tells her he loves her...

And a video of Danny playing with Fiver's ears, hehe!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Oct 6, 2007)

Looks like Fiver has settled in nicely! How's he doing? he looks so cute!


----------



## Munchkin (Oct 6, 2007)

I don't have a man in my life but I have to say this is one of my fav threads. There is something really special about guys bonding with bunnies. :biggrin2:


----------



## swanlake (Oct 8, 2007)

when i first got my buns my dad wanted NOTHING to do with them. then, he would want to go and pet them and get upset when they ran away. i told him to grab the rasin bag and they will come running. he says 'they don't come when i do that':disgust:haha he loves them and will pet them all the time and hold them. ha see he secretly loves them :bunnydance:


----------



## Leaf (Oct 14, 2007)

What a wonderful bunch of men in this thread! opcorn2


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 4, 2007)

Rob with Dallas they are both sleeping.


----------



## maherwoman (Nov 4, 2007)

AWW!!! TOO CUTE!!

:adorable::clapping:


----------

